# Any guesses?



## DarkLeftArm (Apr 12, 2017)

Found this in the sand in a dry river bed in the yard. Maybe a perfume bottle? What's left of the cap appears to be plastic or some rubber material.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm thinking perfume or maybe mucilage.


----------



## CreekWalker (Apr 14, 2017)

I found a similar one, the other day, has a white gutta percha  cap , with a brush, so either fingernail polish or paste.


----------



## DavidW (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi, It's a DURA GLOSS nail polish bottle.  Design patent #110034, registered in 1939, term of patent 14 years so that particular one probably dates from 1939 to 1953.........
http://beachpackagingdesign.com/boxvox/uncapped-landfill-bottle-6-lorr-laboratories 

David


----------

